# W2K - Arbeitsgruppe / Domäne deaktiviert !?



## Jipper (11. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem :

Unter Windows 2000 habe ich als Administrator mit allen Rechten nicht mehr die Möglichkeit eine neue Arbeitsgruppe oder auch Domäne auszuwählen. Ich sehe zwar die Optionen, diese sind aber deaktiviert (Nur den Namen des Computers kann ich ändern). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit da auch anders ran zu kommen oder auch diese Optionen wieder zu aktivieren  

Gruss Jipper


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Kann es sein, dass gleich unterhalb der Grund steht, warum Du diese Daten nicht mehr ändern kannst? Ich denke ...

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Jipper (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Kann es sein, dass gleich unterhalb der Grund steht, warum Du diese Daten nicht mehr ändern kannst? Ich denke ...
> 
> mfG,
> Nitro *



Haeh ?

Was soll das heissen   Wo unterhalb ? Meinst Du den Comp.-Namen ?


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Unter der Angabe zum Rechnernamen bzw. Domäne steht der Grund warum die Änderung deaktiviert ist. Zb. weil der Rechner als Domänencontroller fungiert.

Kann es sein dass der Rechner als Fileserver etc. fungiert? Dann is nämlich klar, dass du den Rechner/Domänennamen nicht ändern kannst. 

Nitro


----------



## Jipper (11. März 2004)

Nein, der Rechner ist noch gar nicht in einem Netzwerk angebunden, er soll aber ...deswegen will ich ja auch den Namen der Arbeitsgruppe ändern.


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften - Netzwerkidentifikation - Netzwerkkennung - weiter - weiter (vorher auswählen) - Name der Arbeitsgruppe eingeben - weiter - Fertig stellen - OK -> Neustart.

Für eine Domäne brauchst du einen Domänencontroler, hat normalerweise nur ein Server.


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Last server,
genau davon reden wir ja, zumindest befinde ich mich gedanklich genau auf diesem Tab.

Nitro


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass du Administratorrechte hast?
Bei mir geht das nämlich einwandfrei....


----------



## Jipper (11. März 2004)

Also, wo ich das eigentlich einstellen kann ist mir selber klar. Bei mir ist die Netzwerkennung deaktiviert - sprich : ich sehe zwar wo ich - eigentlich - die Einstellungen tätigen kann - nur ich komm nicht drauf - grau auf grau - man erlaubt mir praktisch nicht dieses zu ändern. Das ist mein Problem - und das alles obwohl ich Administrator-Rechte habe. Wieso das so ist : KA - ging bei mir früher ja auch - deswegen bin ich ja so verwundert......

EDIT : So nun geht es wieder - nach Installation von einem Dienst und einem Protokoll klappt es auf einmal - keine Ahnung welches von dem beiden ausschlaggebend war. - Seltsam ohnehin da vorher ohne dieser Installation es auch ging.....anyway


----------

